# Human Glucosamine powder for dogs?



## parky (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi I heard that it's okay to feed my 7yo shih tzu boy human glucosamine supplement rather than buying the overpriced pet joint supplements.

I am thinking of buying "Nutra Life MSM Glucosamine Chondroitin Joint Food Powder 1kg Ligaments Cartilage" which contains:

Per Serving (30g)
Glucosamine Sulfate 1500mg
OptiMSM (Dimethylsulfone) 1500mg
Chondroitin Sulfate 1200mg
Vitamin C 300mg
Zinc 12mg
Manganese 6mg
Boron 1mg
Copper 1mg

Contains: Maltodextrin and Dextrose

If it is safe, what dosage should I give my 5kg Shih tzu boy??

Or should I go for pure MSM and Glucosamine HCL that come separately? and if this is preferred, what dosage should i give him?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, human joint supplements are fine for dogs, providing they don't have any harmful secondary ingredients (like non-sugar sweeteners, etc.). For dosage, look at a bottle of dog joint supplements and see how many mgs are recommended for a dog that size. Then try to match that with the human supplement.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah. I use them (human supplememts) for Roman too.
His natural fish oil is even CVS brand... 400 pill bottle.

Then again Roman is human size.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I use human glucosamine and fish oil (walmart brand).

Two things:

1. The glucosamine I buy has an enteric coating on it. Dogs don't have long enough digestive systems to break down the enteric coating, so I grind it up and put it in his treats. (I also puncture the end of a fish oil pill and squeeze it out for him.)

2. I don't know about those other ingredients. Dogs produce their own Vitamin C, but they pee out extra just like we do, but I have no idea how much zinc or manganese a dog needs. You'll need to look that up. Maltodextrin and Dextrose are forms of sugar and probably very minimal. Xylitol is very, very dangerous, so be on the lookout for that. I buy glucosamine that is just glucosamine and condroitin, nothing else.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I gave one my Great Danes human grade glucosamine with MSM purchased from a local grocery store. He had mild hip dysplasia and by the 6th day on the supplement no longer showed any symptoms of it.
He was 183lbs and given one tablet daily.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Agree, not sure about the other ingredients. I know Max needs more zinc and manganese than he gets in his raw diet but a dog on a commercial diet likely shouldn't get more than is in that food. I give 38 pound Max about the amount in a human sized serving of that supplement and it would be 6x the manganese he needs and over the zinc and copper requirement. But checking that there is no xylitol is vital, that stuff is deadly for dogs.

Powder does seem convenient though. I use a mortar and pestle to break up Max's pills anyway so I don't have to pill him. He digest them fine but it is nicer to mix it with some of his food.

I base his dose on this. http://www.dogaware.com/health/arthritissupps.html


----------



## parky (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank u so so much


----------



## Buggie2007 (Feb 29, 2016)

I used to use powders for people because they were cheaper, but then some of my dogs wouldn't take it because the flavor wasn't good. It smelled pretty bad too. I switched to Osteo-Pet Total Joint Care a while back because it had glucosamine, chondroitin, boswellia extract and a lot more. They have a 720ct Value Size and I also had a coupon. Now I have little dogs so I don't have to worry so much, but if they develop issues, I know where to go.


----------

